# Hello from mobile bay / gulfcoast



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hello from Mobile Bay.
Have been a tug boat captain for many years and getting back in touch with sailing. use to share an O day 25 many years ago with a friend. Recently purchased a Hunter 30 " 1979 Cherubini design " and looking forward to some coastal crusing. Planning a short trip along florida panhandle first week in May aboard s/v Jacob's Dream. Actually closed on the boat 2 yrs ago but been busy with projects like new bimini, solar panels, batteries, etc. Oh yeah, Can;t forget the central heat n air for the admiral.. lol*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet and lots of luck with your boat and cruising plans.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello Charles, I'm near Destin, FL. which may be along your route for your May cruise. If the opportunity arises it would be nice to meet you.

JW


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm in New Orleans but have sailed Mississippi Sound a few times. If you're a tug captain, you know this already, but east of Mobile Bay it's narrow ICW under power, or else sail outside and run the inlets. 

West of Mobile, you have barrier islands like Dauphin, Petit Bois, Horn, Cat, and some very nice cruising either outside of them, or inside in the Sound. Many of the Islands are national seashores, and though somewhat beat-up since Katrina, still nice as wilderness anchorages. A couple of nights out there, then a night on the mainland at the casinos or wherever, and both you and the Admiral are happy. Pay attention to your chart to avoid the shoals, then enjoy the "******* Riviera". It's some really nice cruising that not enough sailors have expeienced.

Enjoy..


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I am glad to see the regulars are rolling out the welcome mat. So I say as well "Welcome aboard".


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*welcome*

thanks for the warm welcome an fair winds


----------

